# Encuesta de genero



## ZOH (Feb 26, 2008)

Ahora que vamos, seria un buen dato saber cuantos hombres y cuantas mujeres participan en este foro.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 26, 2008)

Son pocas las que conosco las que frecuentan el foro: Ruda es un ejemplo!


----------



## mabauti (Feb 26, 2008)

He sabido de al menos 4. Ninguna es constante asidua.


----------



## Pablo16 (Feb 27, 2008)

Debería incluirse una opción en el Perfil para determinar un género  y a la hora de buscar usuarios 'BUSCAR POR GÉNERO' . Seria mas facil todo esto jaja


----------



## ZOH (Feb 28, 2008)

Que pasa con las mujeres,


----------



## Pablo16 (Feb 28, 2008)

Parece que no pegó mucho la encuesta...


----------



## Dano (Feb 29, 2008)

En porcentajes te puedo decir que un 95% de los usuarios que participan en el foro son hombres y  5% queda para mujeres.

Como que son pocas las mujeres que se llevan bien con la electricidad......, ¿no es así Fogonazo? 

Saludos

PD: Lo de Fogonazo era un chiste o eso creo


----------



## Pablo16 (Feb 29, 2008)

Tienes razón Dano, no intento parecer prejuicioso, machista ni nada por el estilo pero es poco común que las mujeres se lleven bien con este tipo de cosas. Y me incluyo entre los hombres que no somos los expertos en el tema.

Tomando en cuenta esto, un 5% me parece una cifra considerable.

Porqué lo de Fogonaz@? jeje

Saludos



Y bueno...ya votaron 20 hombres...insisto: CREO QUE POCOS HAN VISTO LA ENCUESTA.


----------



## ZOH (Feb 29, 2008)

Hubo un voto por las mujeres y no quedaron registros


----------



## cesartm (Feb 29, 2008)

Esto demuestra que prefieren estar bien maquilladas que dejar hecha una buena soldadura.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 7, 2008)

estan todas en el curro
http://hackedgadgets.com/2008/03/01/circuit-board-manufacturing-tour/


----------



## ZOH (Mar 7, 2008)

Ninguna mujer se atreve a postear?, el tiempo se acorta en esta encuesta, no quedaran pruebas en el futuro, el porcntaje en la encuesta puede ser un margen de error,


----------



## sp_27 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yo fui el primer voto femenino, no deje post por considerarlo innecesario.


----------



## Pablo16 (Mar 17, 2008)

Es bueno que dejes en claro que las mujeres también saben electrónica... y como dices, hay un machismo un tanto marcado por acá, son pocas las mujeres pero dicen: PRESENTE!

sALUDOS


----------



## Lú (Jun 4, 2008)

Creo que hay tiempo para todo, maquillaje, soldar bien, estudiar, es cuestión de organizarse

Qué es curro? 

Cómo puedo votar?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 4, 2008)

La verdad que de curros no se mucho, pero del tiempo que llevo en el foro, solo supe de tres femeninos, y la verdad es q solo 1 de ellas me ha respondido alguna ayuda.

no son de participar innecesariamente.

pero que las hay las hay! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

como veras amiga lú, estoy editando este mensaje que envie, y tu puedes hacer lo mismo en vez de crear miles de mensajes uno detras del anterior.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2008)

5% mujeres
95% no mujeres
sera el 100% de ese 95% 100% hombres ?  
no es un trabalenguas.

les hicieron un lugar para votar ?

por otro lado como aqui dijeron si, es una cuestion de educacion, tengo clientes que no te saben ni quieren clavar un clavoy son hombres 100%.
si a una persona le das toda la vida muñecas y le decis hasta el cansancio que esto  o aquello no es cosa de mujeres ......que queres que pase luego de 20 años?

y ojo, no solo es lo que les decis vos como padre, es lo que le dice la sociedad con la TV , las compañeras/os en el colegio....en fin....somos una estructura social muy estructurada, y me incluyo.

una mujer que fue capaz de salirse de los esquemas y meterse a mirar "mas alla".....la aplaudo.

un hombre que hizo lo mismo ....tambien lo aplaudo.

veo tanta opresion mental.
todos somos victimas y llegado el momento nos convertimos en victimarios.

yo no se donde se vota pero voto SI a electronica con ambos sexos.
voto si a futbol de ambos sexos.
y voto si al vestuario y las duchas de ambos sexos


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 4, 2008)

Me sucede algo curioso, cuando entro al perfil de Lú y queiro ver sus mensajes: No hay temas o mensajes que coincidan con sus criterios de búsqueda. Alguien sabe porqué? les pasa lo mismo?  

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 4, 2008)

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Me sucede algo curioso, cuando entro al perfil de Lú y queiro ver sus mensajes: No hay temas o mensajes que coincidan con sus criterios de búsqueda. Alguien sabe porqué? les pasa lo mismo?
> 
> Saludos



Sip... que cosa loca...   

Yo propondria que de ser mujeres deberian poner una foto real... de ser posible en traje de baño... 

Pero mejor no que van a salir que soy machista...    

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jun 5, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Pablo16 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema está en proceso de solución, el problema se genera cuando se utilizan nicks con tildes


----------



## El nombre (Jun 5, 2008)

cesartm dijo:
			
		

> Esto demuestra que prefieren estar bien maquilladas que dejar hecha una buena soldadura.


Te recuerdo que las mujeres se maquillan desde antaño.
También que hace unos años eran ellas las que soldaban esas plaquitas electrónicas. Tendrías que ver lo marranetes (por no decir marranos) que son los hombres. ¿Y delicados? para que hablar.


----------



## santiago (Jun 5, 2008)

yo creo que todo depende, en la casa de electronica de mi ciudad (ejemplo fuera del foro) trabaja una ingeniera que, no solo te corrije sino que tambien te reta jeje, sabe mucho de todo lo referido a la electronica, ademas de tener soluciones a muchos problemas, por mi parte creo que hay pocas "mujeres electronicas" pero cuando encontramos una es probable que sepa bastante y trate de buscar una devilidad en tus conocimientos para escracharte, jeje 
saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 6, 2008)

Es verdad, siempre estan tratando de vert los errores solo para que veamos cuan mejores son ellas.
no creo que deba entablarse una guerra de generos, y menos en un foro de electronica.

yo creo que cualquier persona mas alla de su genero tiene capacidades y las utiliza y perfecciona en lo que mas le intereza. por ende hay mujeres haciendo trabajos que siempre parecieron exclusivo de hombres y en algunos casos...
hasta lo hacen mejor.


----------



## TESLA BOY (Sep 18, 2008)

Pienso que la mayor razon de que no haya mujeres en el foro es por que literalmente en el mundo los hombres acaparamos la electronica, personalmente en mi carrera somos cerca de 120 hombres y 6 mujeres (y esta es la generacion con mas mujeres que se haya registrado) podran ver que los porcentajes son decomunalmente desiguales, esa es la pricipal razon de que no haya nenas en el foro o reparando una television, no es tanto que le tengan miedo a la electricidad si no mas bien a nuestro genero, las cohibimos por ser demasidos hombres y no se animan.


----------



## Stefy (Dic 7, 2008)

yo me anoto ! soy una más pero no se votar  ops: 
en cuanto al debate, estoy de acuerdo con DJ DRACO que, nosotras cada vez ocupamos más lugares en puestos de trabajos que antes se creían exclusivas para hombres , a mi la electrónica no me interesaba antes, y en mi colegio sólo habia para elegir electrónica (tecnica en electrónica) o construcciones (maestra mayor de obras), a pesar de que la segunda no se trataba de andar pegando ladrillos con cemento sino hacer planos y demás, me incliné por la electrónica. Primero porque me habian dicho que no es tan complicada como parece y es bastante util , y segunda porque un "amigo  " iba a seguir electrónica...

saludos y espero que me ayuden a mantenerme en este foro...

saludos a todos, y sobre todo a las mujeres q componemos este foro


----------



## mabauti (Dic 7, 2008)

bienvenida al foro Stefy , sientete como en tu casa!


----------



## Stefy (Dic 7, 2008)

Gracias mabauti por tu bienvenida !

saludos


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 23, 2009)

yo creo que las mujeres no les gusta esto porque yo creo ------ CREO------- 
Que la electronica es algo mas de, de, de algo asi:

SI ME SALE, ME SALE ( quiero decir que en algunos casos , a mi la mayoria, que si me sale bien si no tambien)          ops:


----------



## karl (Abr 28, 2009)

esto es por lo que dicen que luego da la enfermedad del ingeniero en la facultad...

              ... por ahi del cuarto semestre empiezas a ver bonitos a tus compañeros  

Gracias al gran atractor, soy Químico 

(aunque no es tampoco para tanto, se dice que en la universidad en la que estudié estaban las feas, las mas feas y las de química )


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Ene 12, 2010)

Yo fui la ultima creo...

no importa Saludos a quien me presta su cuenta de MSN... para hablar con clientes y parecer hombre para darme seriedad


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 27, 2010)

muy bueno el cartel que advierte que este tema no tiene actividad desde ase 6 meses 
eso es nuevo ?


----------



## HADES (Jul 27, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> muy bueno el cartel que advierte que este tema no tiene actividad desde ase 6 meses
> eso es nuevo ?



Y donde esta tsunami que no lo veo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 27, 2010)

ando ando no se me ve pero ando ,


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 27, 2010)

Ese aviso solo aparece en discusiones cuyo último mensaje haya sido publicado hace más de seis meses. 

Saludos.


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 4, 2010)

bueno, bueno, a ver que pasa aca che???


jejeje  ya vote asi que UNA MAS!!!

bueno, les cuento a las chicas, ba! a todos en realidad, que hay un grupo para las mujeres de éste foro (OJO, no planeo fomentar al feminismo), pero es para reunir a todas las chicas del foro...
hasta el momento envie como 1500 invitaciones!! 150 USUARIAS REGISTRADAS MUJERES!!!
y eso que las busque por lo mas simple...nombre de mujeres..jeje si sumo las que tienen nicks diferentes, seriamos mas...

asi que cuando quieran!


----------



## panxozu (Ago 6, 2010)

no solo en el foro, bueno en mi facultad no son muchas las mujeres que estudian en su caso mecatronica o electronica, no se cual sea la razón, y pos seria bueno tambien que los demas comenten como esta la proporcion de hombres/mujeres en la carrera,. ay que cuidarse del mal del ingeniero en la falcultad jaja


----------



## lubeck (Ago 6, 2010)

No  hay opción en la encuesta de Bien Macho... así que puse Masculino 

Saludos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> El problema está en proceso de solución, el problema se genera cuando se utilizan nicks con tildes



ya lo arreglaron¡¡


----------



## luztob16 (Ago 6, 2010)

Hola a todos, ups.. aunque sea un poco tarde, una mas valiente en el mundo de la electronica.. a todas las chicas  del foro un saludo y felicitación por atreverse a pensar difierente y ser parte de las pocas elegidas y no importa la cantidad sino la calidad.....

Pd.. A los demas tambien un saludo.. ja ja ja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2010)

listo  ya me voy a estudiar costura , corte y confecion ,así contrarrestar la invasión ¡¡¡
PD:
es broma no me lapiden ni prendan sus antorchas,bienvenidas a la electrónica chicas 
saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2010)

mas que bienvenidas :
*agradecidos*

no hay nada mas lindo que la variedad , una voz suave y un poco de olor a perfume en el taller .


----------



## Nepper (Ago 6, 2010)

Huy no! me equivoqué!!!...
ah no... está bien... soy masculino 

Igualmente ¿que es lo que puede hacer un hombre que no pueda una mujer? (y viseversa)
yo tengo una amiga en la uni que programa PLC y mas de una vez se tuvo que tirar abajo de las máquinas a revisar cables...


----------



## fausto garcia (Ago 7, 2010)

Mexicanos y Mexicanas saludos....noo no no, quiero decir compañeros y compañeras saludos,  ya hasta paresco a un expresidente. Lo que quiero decir es bienvenidas a todas las chicas con o sin nick en traje
de baño. Yo me siento afortunado porque mis primeras lecciones de electronica las recibi de una  
mujer, la profesora Salome Lopez Carro esto fue en secundaria y despues en el instituto una belleza de 
"electronica" la profesora de diseño Violeta Cantu, a las dos las recuerdo con mucho cariño. Asi que 
creo que la electronica es para hombres y mujeres solo hay que tener ganas y dedicarte al estudio, y si es lo que te gusta mucho mejor. Ademas acuerdense que la "electronica" tiene nombre de "mujer". Saludos.


----------



## yohis960 (May 8, 2011)

Otra mujer presente...tienen razón...a la mayoría de mujeres no les gusta la electrónica, pero a mi me gusta mucho!! y en este mundo veo cómo aún hombres se asombran con eso, sé que las mujeres en muchos campos no podemos hacer lo que hacen los hombres y viceversa, cada uno tiene sus propias capacidades y no somos superhumanos para hacerlo todo....sólo espero que se acaben las diferencias de género y que más bn entre todos colaboremos para aprender, enseñar, etc. En vez de mirar el género :S...Dios los bendiga a todos ;D


----------



## luztob16 (May 9, 2011)

yohis960 dijo:


> Otra mujer presente...tienen razón...a la mayoría de mujeres no les gusta la electrónica, pero a mi me gusta mucho!! y en este mundo veo cómo aún hombres se asombran con eso, sé que las mujeres en muchos campos no podemos hacer lo que hacen los hombres y viceversa, cada uno tiene sus propias capacidades y no somos superhumanos para hacerlo todo....sólo espero que se acaben las diferencias de género y que más bn entre todos colaboremos para aprender, enseñar, etc. En vez de mirar el género :S...Dios los bendiga a todos ;D



que chevere una más me alegro fulll.


----------



## Imzas (May 9, 2011)

Lo que `pasa es que a muchas chicas no se les ha mostrado la electronica de forma atractiva, por ejemplo un padre muestra a su hijo como clavar un clavo pero a su hija rara vez, esa podria ser una de las razones. Lo mismo en el caso contrario, se enseña a la hija a conicnar y si el hijo en algun momento esta solo y no sabe como cocinar sera una terribla hazaña de prueba y error, cacerolas quemadas. .


----------



## fernandob (May 9, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Lo que `pasa es que a muchas chicas no se les ha mostrado la electronica de forma atractiva, por ejemplo *un padre muestra a su hijo como clavar un clavo *pero a su hija rara vez, esa podria ser una de las razones. Lo mismo en el caso contrario, se enseña a la hija a conicnar y si el hijo en algun momento esta solo y no sabe como cocinar sera una terribla hazaña de prueba y error, cacerolas quemadas. .


 
me hiciste recordar ese capitulo de homero en el techo de su casa enseñandole al hijo a clavar en el tejado, primero se da con el martillo en el ojo y luego cae......

si que hay formas y formas de enseñar .!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imzas (Jun 29, 2011)

Como el clasico padre latinomaericano que enseña a su hijo a abrocharse los cordones de los zapatos (agujetas) y ni siquiera le dice como hacerlo si no solo da la orden "abrochatelos", y al nos aber el nene pequeño, se gana sus buenas bofetadas, zapatazos o correazos.
PD: no lo digo por caso personal .


----------

